# Team GT Bikes @ Highland MTB Park



## WoodCore (Nov 4, 2011)

Some great footage here! 


http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/GT-Highland,10073/GeorgeRyan83,311


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 4, 2011)

That was great! Thanks for posting it.


----------

